# Polyfill aka Filter Floss



## Rich0086 (Feb 14, 2013)

I had a huge bag of this laying around from when i ship Snakes. Figured id add some of it to my Powerfilter that hangs off back.

One question, this polyfill i can use it 100% rather buying the overpriced cartridges correct. Cleaned same way in siphoned tank water, and if too dirty, cut it and replace with new pieces.

I have 20g tall running the Marineland penguin bio wheel 200 filter


Water is clear just i have a crap ton of bubbles all over the tank from when doing pwc and the air stone bubbles meeting with the filter water outflow.


----------



## Rich0086 (Feb 14, 2013)

I only use this since its 100% polyester nothing added

Poly-Fil Premium Polyester Fiberfill, 50 oz: Crafts : Walmart.com


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

As long as the material has not been treated (e.g. like a fire retardant) it's fine to use. I also use the wallymart polyester fiber here and there - a far better price than fiber floss sold in pet stores.


----------



## Rich0086 (Feb 14, 2013)

the bag has nothing on it stating any chemicals are in it. As well as i lit it on fire and it burned non stop..


----------

